# Solved: Outlook Express



## peterinwa (May 29, 2004)

Can you run Outlook Express on Windows 8?

On my old XP system I have a huge address book and hundreds of e-mails I want to bring onto my new Windows 8 system. I like Outlook Express but don't know if you can run it on Windows 8?

Currently I use Comcast for my e-mail, and my e-mails are downloaded onto my PC in Outlook Express.

If I can't run Outlook Express on Windows 8, what would you suggest?

And how would I transfer the address book and e-mails?

I do want to keep my age-old e-mail address at Comcast.net.

Thanks, Peter


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

> Can you run Outlook Express on Windows 8?


 no - it wont run on w7 or vista

i would suggest you download thunderbird 
http://www.mozilla.org/en-GB/thunderbird/
onto the XP PC as it installs it will import all the emails and contacts

then using mozbackup on the XP PC 
http://mozbackup.jasnapaka.com/
backup the profile

Now install thunderbird onto the new PC and copy the backup file onto the windows 8 PC and use mozbackup to restore the profile - that should work -* I have never done with windows 8* - but have on about 12 occasions for windows 7


----------



## peterinwa (May 29, 2004)

Oh great! Can't wait to try it... I'll report back when I do in a day or two.

I already figured out to use Thunderbird on my new Windows 8 PC, and that's working great. But I was having trouble importing the mail.

Thanks!


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

Windows 8 has it's own mail which is the successor to the successor to Outlook Express - Windows Live Mail. However you have to create an live.com account first before you can add other email accounts to it. From that you should be able to Export the Contacts / E-Mails to the new device.

Thunderbird works just as nice though  Etaf, does the mozbackup compresses the emails/contacts to help with transferring?


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

Yes, my last backup a few days ago is 4GB

and I have numerous datafiles that are around 7.5GB in total


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

etaf said:


> Yes, my last backup a few days ago is 4GB
> 
> and I have numerous datafiles that are around 7.5GB in total


Cool  may have to use that instead. Thanks for the info.


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

> may have to use that instead.


 instead of what ? just interested


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

etaf said:


> instead of what ? just interested


Thunderbird and the utility to export/backup.  For me Windows Live Mail has been a little quirky.


----------



## peterinwa (May 29, 2004)

All done and it worked well! Can't thank you enough!

Had to sort a few things out. All the addresses ended up in one folder, so I'll just have to split them into sub-folders again. Not a big deal.

Also all the sub-folders of mail were duplicated, the second copy being empty. But after I realized what was going on I just deleted them.

And lastly, I lost the mail in my In Basket, but I guess that makes sense.

I have one question. I back up my hard drive to the web, and it was always hard finding the files that contained the address book and mail. Can you tell me where those would be for Thunderbird?

Thanks so much,

Peter


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

C:\Users\<your account>\AppData\Roaming\Thunderbird\Profiles\<random 8 chars>.default

Just save that entire folder. The address book is/are the .mab file(s) and the mail is in the Mail and/or ImapMail folders.


----------



## peterinwa (May 29, 2004)

Great!


----------

